# Scratching on Classic Fusion Titanium



## Tony Ricciardi

I was in the market for this watch, but I heard some disturbing reports of the watch being incredibly susceptible to scratches on the case. Any owners have experiences like that?


----------



## DanDanthewatchman

I have the Aero Fusion Titanium and have not had any issues with scratching.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Titanium in general scratches and marks easily. It’s a trade off; lightweight but easy to scratch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX

Good to know, Thanks


----------



## DripCassanova

Dam, I guess it's true. I'm about to receive my first Classic Fusion, we'll see how it holds up


----------



## Chronolover

I have owned a Classic Fusion Titanium for about 3 months now. I wear it almost daily and no scratches yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I am sure it will be ok..


----------



## DripCassanova

I have the classic fusion with the white dial and so far no issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesfschwartz

After my 3-4 years experience with my Classic Fusion I would have gone with something else. It does indeed scratch pretty easy and that paired with 5 ATM just makes it a poor choice IMO for anything not going to work or to dinner.


----------



## jjspyder

These is a special coarse pen eraser that works fantastic for taking out light scratches on my titanium watches.


----------



## Smith.bryce77

Chronolover said:


> I have owned a Classic Fusion Titanium for about 3 months now. I wear it almost daily and no scratches yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate diamonds but those look very nice on that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

